# Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli








*Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview​*
Die Neue Osnabrücker Zeitung machte mit dem Rapper Marteria ein großes Interview:
https://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt...teria-angeln-statt-alkohol#gallery&0&0&903669

Auch der  Tagesspiegel sprang auf den Zug auf oder wurde aus dem gleichen Redaktionsbüro bedient:
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspie...plattenbauten-real-talk-marzahn/19886912.html

Während in der NOZ das ganze Interview abgedruckt ist, bei dem naturgemäß das Angeln nur einen Teil davon einnimmt, stellte der Tagesspiegel das Angeln in den Mittelpunkt als Teaser.



			
				NOZ schrieb:
			
		

> _*Ihre Leidenschaft ist Angeln – davon handelt auch der Song „Blue Marlin“. Kommen Sie da runter, ist das Ihr Ausgleich?*
> Es ist auch ein bisschen metaphorisch, es ist ja der Fisch aus „Der alte Mann und das Meer“. Ich komme dabei runter, ich trinke keinen Alkohol mehr seit zweieinhalb Jahren, keine Drogen, kein gar nichts, ich bin clean und habe das Angeln als Ausgleich. Ist auch eine sehr, sehr schöne Perspektive, weil du unten auf dem See bist, während die ganzen Touristen oben auf der Aussichtsplattform stehen_.





			
				Tagesspiegel schrieb:
			
		

> _Angeln war seine Rettung. Nach Drogen, Partys und Hartz IV ersetzt die Jagd auf Barsche ihm den Stoff. Marteria, dickster Fisch im deutschen Rap, über die Fänge seines Lebens. Unser Blendle-Tipp._



--------------------------------------------​
Auch mit so einfachen Artikeln wurde wieder für Angeln und Angler in der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit mehr an positivem Bild erreicht, als der DAFV und seine Vorgängerverbände sowie hre Landesverbände nach 3 Jahrzehnten schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche und ihren Berichten vom Fisch des Jahres und der Flusslandschaft des Jahres sich je träumen lassen würden in ihrer Ignoranz.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## DerHausmeister (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview*

Glaube 2007 - 2008 zum ersten Mal auf dem Schirm gehabt. War so meine kleine Hip-Hop Phase und nach dieser ganzen Aggro Berlin Musik etwas erfrischend Neues.
Aber die Aussage zum Thema Drogen finde ich schwierig. Er kifft relativ öffentlich und hat sogar ein Alter Ego (Marsimoto) wo es musikalisch überwiegend über dieses Thema geht.
Finde ich persönlich auch nicht schlimm, aber irgendwie fehlt der Aspekt komplett im Interview. Wurde da wirklich recherchiert? 
Ansonsten sieht man auf der Facebookseite ziemlich viel von seinen Angeltrips, auch mit Fans vor Konzerten war er schon am Wasser. Praktiziert das Catch & Release und wie gesagt, ein sehr entspannter Zeitgenosse der nicht wirklich abgehoben ist. 
Denke so ein paar positive Botschafter in der Öffentlichkeit für das Thema Angeln sind nicht verkehrt. Insbesondere wenn sie das Wesentliche verstanden haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview*



DerHausmeister schrieb:


> Denke so ein paar positive Botschafter in der Öffentlichkeit für das Thema Angeln sind nicht verkehrt.


So isses.

Alternative:
Weiter Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auf die Öffentlichkeit loslassen...
brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## phirania (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview*

Nimmt Frau Dr auch Drogen.....:q:q:q
Wenn ja sollte Sie zur Entspannung auch angeln gehen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview*

Ich persönlich würde mich da ja selbst durch dauerbreite Kiffer besser vertreten fühlen als Angler, denn durch Frau Dr. und Konsorten......
:g:g:g


----------



## Casso (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview*

Mal davon abgesehen dass ich ihn nicht wirklich als "dicken Fisch" im Rap-Geschäft bezeichnen würde, finde ich es toll dass er angelt. Ein sympathischer Zeitgenosse. Wie bereits von euch treffend gesagt bringt dieser "Botschafter" viel für das Anglerbild in der Öffentlichkeit. Über den Rest - seine Musik, seine Drogen, etc. - muss man nicht wirklich reden


----------



## TMC (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview*

Ich finde der Mann hat eine gute Einstellung. Was er im Interview sagt hört sich nach einem intelligenten Menschen an. So ein Interview zeigt zwar keine gesamte Persönlichkeit, aber ich bin der Meinung das nichts verwerfliches darin vorkam. Er scheint den gewissen Respekt vor der Welt zu haben der vielen Menschen heutzutage fehlt.

Was ich weiß ist, dass er eine riesige Fanbase hat. Nicht nur in der Hip Hop Kultur. Sein Stil ist irgendwie massentauglicher. Bisschen Pop-Rap irgendwie 

Drogen nimmt er ja scheinbar gar nicht mehr. Das konnte man dem Interview ja entnehmen und muss man dann ja erstmal so glauben. Nichtmal ein Feierabendbierchen. |kopfkrat

Bei seinen Angelvideos scheint er gut mit seinen Fängen umzugehen. Ich denke insgesamt tut es dem deutschen Anglertum gut jemanden in der Öffentlichkeit zu haben der so positiv ist/gesehen wird.


----------



## Justin123 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPmLzxS5iJM

Sieht mir nicht nach Clean sein aus #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview*



bastido schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, der Junge sagt selbst völlig drüber mehr schlaue Sachen über das Wesen des Angelns, als unser Verband und dessen Vertreter in allen, wenn auch seltenen, Pressemitteilungen und sonstigen Statements zusammen.


Ich habe noch nie was Kluges über das Wesen des Angelns von Verbanditenseite gehört - das zu übertreffen ist also echt nicht schwer...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview*

;-)))))))


----------



## DerHausmeister (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview*

Ohne jetzt komplett das Thema abschweifen zu lassen.
Ist ein ganz nettes Interview, geht auch etwas mehr über seine Musik und das drumherum. 
Verfolge dieses ganze Thema aber auch schon länger, habe daher wohl auch einen anderen Blickwinkel. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch weniger die Musikrichtung der Mehrheit im Board. Für mich ist aber diese ganze Kultur / Musik ein nicht unerheblicher Teil meiner Jugend gewesen. Umso schöner, dass es mittlerweile sogar Brücken zum besten Hobby der Welt schlägt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPmLzxS5iJM 

Lustigerweise dreht sich dieses Format darüber, dass im Auto gekifft wird und dann halt über Gott und die Welt geredet wird. Finde hier sieht man auch, das er wirklich ein sehr angenehmer Zeitgenosse ist.
Das hatte ich in Bezug auf das Interview gemeint. 
Wie gesagt, habe damit absolut kein Problem, lediglich der Vollständigkeit halber. 

Zu dem Thema, er wäre nicht so bekannt. Zumindest in meiner Altersgruppe hat er ziemlich viele Fans und auch die Verkäufe sind nennenswert. Glaube einen authentischeren Angler für "Laien" gibt es nicht. Halt alles etwas Bodenständiger. Im Vergleich zu manchen Videos auf Youtube, die wie eine halbe Wissenschaft rüberkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview*



DerHausmeister schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist das auch weniger die Musikrichtung der Mehrheit im Board.


Habe ich ja schon öfter geschrieben, dass meine Musik etwas älter ist (ich ja auch ;-))
Hier aus der Geburtsstunde des Rock`n Roll noch lange vor Bill Haley, Chuck Berry und Elvis 
[youtube1][/youtube1]

Und zu meiner Zeit waren die damaligen alten Säcke mit der "Negermusik" überfordert und konnten sich nicht vorstellen, dass ausser mir das noch jemand freiwillig hört..

Daher danke für die Infos...


----------

